# Suche LAN/LAN Router



## ToBo (9 September 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich sowas herbekomme ?

Habe zwei getrennte Firmen Netzwerke im Haus und
das soll auch so bleiben. Für bestimmte Zwecke möchte
ich ein Gateway schaffen. Also ein Routing in beide
Richtungen.

Muss es doch geben sowas. 

Grüße.

ToBo


----------



## doublecee (10 September 2009)

du brauchst nen switch bei dem du am routing spielen kannst. setzte einfach 2 routings (source & target) in beide richtungen (deine beiden netze). 
bei cisco/linksys (je nach anspruch) findeste auf jeden fall die passende hardware oder alternativ für die hutschiene bei moxa.

was auch noch ne alternative wäre ...n "Server"
beispiel config 2x nic und win2k/xp reichen ...muss nich ma ne server-version sein ...da wäre dann das mittel zum zweck n batch-file mit der order "route add"

greetz m3nd|


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (14 September 2009)

Je nach Anforderung und Einsatzzweck des Gerätes gibt es einiges am Markt. Möglich ist eine PC basierte Lösung - auch auf Basis von Linux - oder embedded Geräte. Einen entsprechenden Router haben wir auch im Programm - nennt sich Einwahl-Router-Pro LAN/DSL (http://www.deltalogic.de/content/view/101/100/lang,de/). Solche und ähnliche Geräte gibt es im Industriebereich von einigen Herstellen und jeder hat seine spezifischen Stärken und Schwächen. Im Consumer Bereich gibt es zahllose Router (z.B. von Linksys, D-Link, AVM usw. Achten Sie bitte darauf, daß das entsprechende Gerät die zusätzliche Ethernet Schnittstelle hat, und nicht "nur" DSL.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Neals (3 Oktober 2009)

Nimm doch einen 08/15 Router, von Netgear usw.
Am WAN Port steckst du anstatt dem Internet einfach das übergeordnete LAN an. Stellst den Router so ein, das er sich nicht einloggt, sondern eine IP vom übergeordneten Netz erhält, per DHCP oder fest eingetragen. Für das untergeordnete Netz benutzt du die normalen Switch-Ports und nutzt den Router als DHCP-Server. Gateway ist dann immer der Router, über den du ggf. in übergeordnete Netz kommst, bzw. über das im Router eingestellte Gateway ins Internet.


----------



## crash (28 Oktober 2009)

GuitarCrazyo schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> ich suche handeringend einen Song, von Thomas Vogt, "Eine kleine selbstgedrehte und ein Kannchen Tee...."
> 
> Habe alle mir moglichen Fundstellen durchsucht, leider scheint dieser Titel der nur auf Schallplatte erschienen ist seinen Weg ins Internet nicht gefunden zu haben. Kann mir hier jemand helfen???




Was bist du denn für ein Spassvogel?
Du postest hier in mehreren Threads nur Zeugs!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=224451#post224451
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=224450#post224450
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=224449#post224449
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=224447#post224447


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2009)

Der Vogel liest das sicher nicht. Ist eher so etwas wie ein WriteOnly-Member.


----------



## crash (28 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der Vogel liest das sicher nicht. Ist eher so etwas wie ein WriteOnly-Member.


Also ein Read-Error-Member.


----------

